# Problemas con amplificador 130W RCA



## DJ-AS (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo éstas plaquitas (adjunto el diagrama) y quiero hacerlas funcionar, pero el transformador que tengo es +75 0 -75 y las plaquitas funcionan con +50 0 -50 y me da cosita colgarlas al transformador y que se vuelen.
Se puede modificar la plaquita para que funcione bien con +75 0 -75 ? Porque pedí precio de un transformador de +35 0 -35 6A y está bastante caro, fuera de alcance.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## downcount (Jul 17, 2007)

Necesitas transistores que aguanten tensiones mayores. Substituye los BC por unos 2n5401 y 2n5551, y los 2N3055 por los MJ15003. Cambiá los condensadores para que sean de 100V. No te aseguro que funcione....


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 17, 2007)

Bueno, si bien dices que no estás seguro de si funcionará, ya es una idea.
Gracias Downcount.


----------



## POLI (Jul 17, 2007)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, tengo éstas plakitas (adjunto el diagrama) y quiero hacerlas funcionar, pero el transformador que tengo es +75 0 -75 y las plaquitas funcionan con +50 0 -50 y me cosita colgarlas al transformador y que se vuelen.
> Se puede modificar la plaquita para que funcione bien con +75 0 -75? Porque pedí precio de un transformador de +35 0 -35 6A y está bastante caro, fuera de alcance.
> Gracias por la ayuda.
> Saludos.



Hola , yo diria que le saques vueltas al transformador en el secundario y listo !!!!  generalmente  es el segundo bobinado solo tenes que pescar los alambres del secundario y sacarle  vuletas parejo a los dos y vas midiendo la tension que te entrega.


----------



## anfis (Jul 17, 2007)

Este circuito anda muy bien yo lo compre para armar en una casa de electronica que esta en belgrano, en la calle blanco encalada. Si no mal recuerdo la casa se llama Musikman.
Te queria recomendar que te consigas un transformador porque vale la pena y si no tenes ganas de diseñar el PCB vas y lo compras en Musikman que te venden solo el PCB.
Igualmente la idea de sacarle vueltas al bobinado secundario es viable. Recorda que son dos bobinados secundarios porque es con punto medio.
Suerte y salu2


----------



## zopilote (Jul 18, 2007)

solo es otra solución, construye una fuente estabilizada a +/-50V. Todos los sistemas  amplificador 
de audio de clase A los posee, por que no colocarle a una de clase AB.


----------------
   zopilote


----------



## Diego (Sep 5, 2009)

Estoy armando un amplificador RCA de 130W, alimentado por 53v. El tema es que hoy lo pusimos a andar y me fundió un TIP32 y su resistencia de 100 ohm a 5w correspondiente. Chequeé todo lo referente a soldaduras y parece que está todo en orden. Les paso un par de fotos, una para que vean el conexionado, que se ve en orden, otra que muestra el diagrama que vino con la plaqueta impresa y otra que muestra la resistencia que se quemó. 



Ver el archivo adjunto 119786 


El circuito está alimentado por 3 voltios mas de lo que requiere, pero no creo que eso incida mucho. Alguna idea? Gracias, desde ya!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 5, 2009)

mira es cuestion de seguir el tutorial de fogonazo pegale una ojeada a ver si te sirve para sacarte las dudas. Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ 


Mira aca esta el mismo amplificador con los mismos problemas pegale una leida por el post #23

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2009)

Si se te fundió la resistencia de emisor del TIP32C indicaría que el 2N3055 (Al que alimenta) esta en corto o desconectado, comienza revisando eso.


----------



## Diego (Sep 22, 2009)

Gente, novedades:
Reemplacé los 2N por unos MJ15015 como leí por ahí. Hasta ahí, problema solucionado. La cosa es que ahora, tras chequear todo, testeo y creo que me mató el parlante, porque sonó medio segundo y se cortó (aclaro que estaba en volumen cero). Después, tras diversas mediciones me topo con que uno de los TIP me tira un voltaje de 53V, mas o menos (que es lo que usa el circuito)...pero en las 3 patas! Que hice mal?


----------



## husy (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, termine de armar el mismo amplificador de aries y tengo el siguente problema, es que me calientan las dos resistencia de 0.33 de 5W y no se que puede ser, tengo un transformador de 36+36 no se si puede ser que pase mucha tension y por eso se calienten, espero su respuesta desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

Si esas se calientan quiere decir que los 3055 están vomitando corriente a lo tonto.
Podés tener transisotres falsos (lo más probable) o un problema antes y eso hace que conduzcan simultáneamente. O ambas cosas a la vez.

Para empezar, desconectá el parlante (si es que está conectado) y conectá la entrada a masa. Fijate si calientan todavía.
Si calientan, apagá todo y *desconectá* los 3055 (no tienen que tener ya *ninguna* conexión con el resto del circuito. Volvé a encender el ampli y fijate si algo calienta.

Posteá los resultados y vemos qué más puede pasar.

Saludos


----------



## husy (Abr 1, 2010)

estaban desconectado los parlantes cuando probe y calentaba, que cosa tengo que conectar a mas no te entendi eso y ya lo pruevo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

La entrada de señal va a *masa* (tierra, 0V), no a *mas* (que puede ser interpretado como la rama positiva de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## husy (Abr 2, 2010)

Desconecte los dos transistores 2N3055 y no calento nada y lo deje un rato enchifado y conecte el parlante y no hacia ningun ruido, aca te dejo una foto del transistor, y decime si dirven estos disipadores que me vendieron para los transistores.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 2, 2010)

hola husy es evidente el problema esta en los 3055 deben ser falsificados los transistores mira aca lo que comenta el colega cacho https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/ .Saludos


----------



## husy (Abr 2, 2010)

que transistor puedo comprar para remplasar al 2N3055 y que marca? y si me van a servir los disipadores que puse en mi comentario anterior?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

Esos Toshiba son mas falsos que tapón de arena!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

husy dijo:


> ...aca te dejo una foto del transistor...


Espero que los hayas pagado con billetes de tres pesos. No sé si me explico...
Ahí te puso el link Oscarcito al hilo de los falsificados, es el post #34 donde hay unos transistores sospechosamente similares a los tuyos.


husy dijo:


> ...dirven estos disipadores que me vendieron para los transistores.


Como servir, sirven, si lográs meter las patas del transistor en los agujeros que tiene. Podés hacerle nuevos.

Eso sí: Te vas a quedar muy, muy, muy corto con la disipación. *Por acá* podés ver el porqué y aprender cómo calcular esta parte.

Bueno, ya que estamos bien sin los 3055 y le conectaste un parlante al ampli sin la salida de potencia (¡eso no se hace sin medir bien antes!), hacé esto:

-Antes que nada y con el ampli apagado, medí las resistencias de 0,33 (creo que era ese valor el que tenías) que van a los emisores de los 3055. Si alguna está cortada, cambiala. Medí también los 3055 para ver si no reventaron en la prueba. Quizá te sirvan para alguna otra cosa.

-SIN el parlante y con la entrada a masa, encendé el ampli y medí qué tensión continua hay a la salida. Debería ser del orden de unos pocos mV (hasta 30/40mV está bien). Si da valores altos avisá y detené la cosa acá.

-Hecho eso y sin parlante todavía, dejá la entrada al aire (o sea, desconectala de la masa pero no le pongas ninguna señal) y volvé a medir la continua. Debería seguir igual o casi. Si es así, seguimos.

-Poné un parlante a la salida y tocá con el dedo (herramienta útil si las hay) la entrada. Debería hacer un ruido (como un _prrrrrrrrrrrrrr..._). Si lo hace, seguí.
Aclaración: Podés chuparte el dedo para hacer esto 

-Conectá una fuente de señal (un MP3, la salida de la compu, un grabador o lo que sea) a la entrada y dale *muy* poquito volumen. Debería salir una señal débil por el parlante, pero sin distorsión. Despacito andá subiendo el volumen. La salida tendría que ir subiendo y en un punto (a no mucho volumen) tiene que empezar a distorsionar. Eso es normal.

Si todo eso sale como te decía, el único problema está en los transistores de salida. Si falla algo de lo anterior, hay alguna cochinada más.

Volviendo al tema de las falsificaciones, en este ampli los 3055 trabajan muy al límite, así que uno falso no pasa la prueba ni queriendo. Podés usar uno original exigido o reemplazarlos por alguno que soporte más tensión. Los TIP35C (o TIP36C, nunca me acuerdo cuál es el NPN) andarían justo. Los 2N3773 andarían mejor y los 2N15015 (creo que este era el NPN, pero confirmalo) tienen de sobra. Ya más que eso sería desperdiciar transistor.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 2, 2010)

Como reemplazo podes probar los tip35c NPN como menciona cacho o sino otras opciones es el mj15015 (200/120v - 15A 180W) o el mj15003 (140V - 20A 250W)


----------



## electroampli (Jun 19, 2010)

hola que tal amigos expertos, recurro a uds por el ampli de 130 rca, estoy armando uno estereo y tengo una de las placas con una resistencia, la de 56 ohm x 1w que esta acolplada al emisor del 3055 que cuando lo enciendo se me quema al toque, les comento que le cambie el 3055 y tip 31c cercano y me sigue quemando esta resistencia, tengo pensado tambien cambiarle el transistor 337 como ultimo recurso, me dan alguna ayuda con esto¿?que se me puede estar escapando? mido la salida y por dos o tres segundo me marca en corto, sera ese transistor?hago la prueba de desconectar de nuevo los 2n 3055? saludos y espero respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

electroampli dijo:


> hola que tal amigos expertos, recurro a uds por el ampli de 130 rca, estoy armando uno estereo y tengo una de las placas con una resistencia, la de 56 ohm x 1w que esta acolplada al emisor del 3055 que cuando lo enciendo se me quema al toque, les comento que le cambie el 3055 y tip 31c cercano y me sigue quemando esta resistencia, tengo pensado tambien cambiarle el transistor 337 como ultimo recurso, me dan alguna ayuda con esto¿?que se me puede estar escapando? mido la salida y por dos o tres segundo me marca en corto, sera ese transistor?hago la prueba de desconectar de nuevo los 2n 3055? saludos y espero respuesta.


Suponiendo que estas ablando de este esquema:
​Puede ocurrir porque la resistencia de 0,33 Ohms del emisor esta abierta.


----------



## husy (Jun 22, 2010)

Electroampli, fijate uede ser las resis de 0.33 o sino los bc trata de conceguir que la cara recta sea blanca. suerte


----------



## electroampli (Jun 24, 2010)

gracias viejo, me fije pero tenia las dos resistencias bien, ahora les cambie a un canal los dos 3055 y no me quemo nada pero suena horrible, los voy a cambiar por los mj 15015 no se que mas pueda ser les cambiare todos los activos, por otro lado probe el otro canal andubo de maravillas por un largo tiempo pero lo probe con parlantes de un centro y se me quemo la resistencia de 100/.5w que esta al emisor, les voy a hecer caso y les voy a cambiar tambien los tip por los de cara blanca, pruebo y les digo, saludos y espero que ande *POR*q*UE* ya me estoy cansando

ahora... que probabilidad de que sea algun tic??igual voy a cambiar todos los bc y los tic,el zener si no es de 1/2 w no sirve?ah por ultimo solo los bc 337 eran de cara blanca, espero respuestas, un abrazo muchachos, suerte


----------



## maikelm (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy novato en el mundo de los amplificadores y agradecería que me ayuden a eliminarle a éste amplificador RCA el circuito de protección, ya que dicen que tiene una buena calidad ! Y no se que componentes aparte de los transistores t5 y t6 componen el circuito de protección?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## alcachofa (Sep 16, 2010)

Amigo, ese circuito pertenece al Musikman no al RCA, y si le querés sacar la protección en cualquiera de los 2 casos con solo sacarle el bc337 y 327 ya estaría. Pero para que le querés sacar la protección ?

Saludos !


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Sep 16, 2010)

Es el mismo que el RCA, la protección es D5, D6, D7, R6, R7, R8, R9, R11, T5 y T6


----------



## maikelm (Sep 16, 2010)

Gracias amigos por responder, el circuito de protección no lo voy a hacer, pues acá están perdidos esos transistores, y se me ha hecho difícil conseguirlos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## CRU (Oct 4, 2010)

Una pregunta de que manera la estan conectando a las dos plaquetas para que sean un amplificador stereo.. Me gustaria saberlo desde ya gracias??


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2010)

Una a la fuente de señal derecha y su salida al parlante de la derecha y la otra a la entrada de señal izquierda y su salida al parlante izquierdo...

Así de fácil.
Saludos


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola, yo estoy armando el amplificador de 130W de la plaqueta aries y estuve siguiendo los pasos de fogonazo para el montaje. Me encontré con la salida totalmente desbalanceada (es decir, cualquier cosa). En un comienzo lo probé al vacío, con la entrada a masa y la fuente limitada por la lampara, lo que paso fue que exploto el capacitor de la entrada (4.7u),pensé que lo había conectado mal así que en el próximo  ensayo le coloque el remplazo y agregue a la entrada una resistencia de 560 ohm y al medir me llamo la atención que la tensión aplicada al capacitor es inversa a la del diseño. Por el otro, lado la salida tiene un alto nivel de continua, en fin no se que puede ser, aquí les subo un diagrama con los valores medidos.
Cualquier dato que requieran solo tienen que pedirlo. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## CRU (Oct 12, 2010)

Una de las razones por la que te sale 36v de continua en la salida del parlante es por que los transistores bc estan trabajando mal


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, reemplazo entonces los transistores de la entrada diferencial (estos son a los que te refieres?) y posteo los resultados.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

CasiCuentoCasas dijo:


> Ok, reemplazo entonces los transistores de la entrada diferencial (estos son a los que te refieres?) y posteo los resultados.


 
Es raro que se destruya ec capacitor de entrada, si cambias los BC548, podes probar retirando los TR finales y ver si la DC en la salida desaparece, y chequea los TR de proteccion, mas de una ves uno de estos en corto me ocasionaron una falla similar.

Proba y comentanos.

Saludos.


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Oct 13, 2010)

> Pipa 09:
> Es raro que se destruya ec capacitor de entrada, si cambias los BC548, podes probar retirando los TR finales y ver si la DC en la salida desaparece, y chequea los TR de proteccion, mas de una ves uno de estos en corto me ocasionaron una falla similar.
> 
> Proba y comentanos.
> ...


Disculpen las demoras, les cuento que cambie los transistores de la entrada, los bc547 que tenian cuando les media la polaridad estaban bien sin embargo no me dan ganancia alguna. En fin al cambiarlos y hacer la prueba en vacio la salida estaba en cero (¿solucionado?). En el proximo ensayo con carga y con una señal aplicada no reproducía nada, la salida en alterna cero, entonces medí continua dándome (-6.6V).
Me surgieron unas dudas con lo que me decis, los "transistores finales" son los 3055? Y los de proteccion son los TIP? ¿Los retiro asi sin mas?
¿Alguna sugerencia?
Gracias._


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 14, 2010)

CasiCuentoCasas dijo:


> Me surgieron unas dudas con lo que me decis, los "transistores finales" son los 3055? Y los de proteccion son los TIP? ¿Los retiro asi sin mas?
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> Gracias._


 
Los tr finales son los 2N3055, los de proteccion son los BC338-BC328, podes probar el circuito sin esos transistores, ( dejando solo los BC548 y los pares de TIP31-32)

Chequeaste los TIP? Verifica el estado del Zener. 

Es un circuito simple, funciona desde cero, podes subir una foto de la placa montada? 

Saludos!


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Oct 17, 2010)

Aquí de nuevo, me puse a medir ganancia y la polaridad de los transistores y no encontré nada malo, todos los transistores daban dentro de las especificaciones, controle los BC337, BC327, TIP31, TIP32, 2N3055 y también el zener. Luego hice el montaje sin los transistores 2N3055 y funciono, así que te mando una imagen con los culpables (truchos @#~&!!!). Ya vere de donde saco otros para probar. Muchas gracias por los consejos y ayudas, me ha servido de mucho. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2010)

Otra solución es que cambies de 2N3055 a TIP3055. Son casi casi iguales, sólo cambia el encapsulado (TO3 por TO247/TO3P) y la disipación de potencia (algo como 115W por 90W, o cosa así).

Si no, los TIP35 (o 36, nunca me acuerdo cuál es NPN y cuál es PNP) pueden andar bien ahí. De los dos reemplazos que te sugiero hay muchos y es bastante fácil conseguir originales, aunque hay truchos también. Si te presentan dudas, posteá una foto (donde se vea clarito lo que está escrito) y te puedo decir qué tan originales se ven. Inclusive podés sacarles la foto en la casa de electrónica, sin pagarlos todavía 

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

CasiCuentoCasas dijo:


> Aquí de nuevo, me puse a medir ganancia y la polaridad de los transistores y no encontré nada malo, todos los transistores daban dentro de las especificaciones, controle los BC337, BC327, TIP31, TIP32, 2N3055 y también el zener. Luego hice el montaje sin los transistores 2N3055 y funciono, así que te mando una imagen con los culpables (truchos @#~&!!!). Ya vere de donde saco otros para probar. Muchas gracias por los consejos y ayudas, me ha servido de mucho. Gracias de nuevo


 

    De nada, me alegra que funciono, esperamos una fotos de ese circuito armado.



Cacho dijo:


> Otra solución es que cambies de 2N3055 a TIP3055. Son casi casi iguales, sólo cambia el encapsulado (TO3 por TO247/TO3P) y la disipación de potencia (algo como 115W por 90W, o cosa así).
> 
> Si no, los TIP35 (o 36, nunca me acuerdo cuál es NPN y cuál es PNP) pueden andar bien ahí.
> Saludos


 
El TIP35 es el NPN,saludos.


----------



## CRU (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola tengo un problema yo arme dos placa de estas para armar en modo estereo pero la verdad no se como conectarlas me dijeron que en puente o en paralelo alguien me puede ayudar. Ya probe a las placas de forma individual y andan 10 puntos. Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> Hola tengo un problema yo arme dos placa de estas para armar en modo estereo pero la verdad no se como conectarlas me dijeron que en puente o en paralelo alguien me puede ayudar. Ya probe a las placas de forma individual y andan 10 puntos. Gracias


 

Conectarlas en puente es una cosa, usar las dos placas en estereo es otra muy diferente, exactamente que es lo que quieres, usar ambas placas en forma independiente , como si se tratase de un ampli estereo, o bien en puente, trabajando las dos juntas para formar una sola salida?


----------



## CRU (Nov 23, 2010)

cacho dijo:


> una a la fuente de señal derecha y su salida al parlante de la derecha y la otra a la entrada de señal izquierda y su salida al parlante izquierdo...
> 
> Así de fácil.
> Saludos


y con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion a las 2 placas la conecto en paralelo osea para alimentarlas con corriente . .gracias por tu respuesta



pipa09 dijo:


> conectarlas en puente es una cosa, usar las dos placas en estereo es otra muy diferente, exactamente que es lo que quieres, usar ambas placas en forma independiente , como si se tratase de un ampli estereo, o bien en puente, trabajando las dos juntas para formar una sola salida?



quiero conectarlas en estereo usar dos placas de forma independiente


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> y con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion a las 2 placas la conecto en paralelo osea para alimentarlas con corriente . .gracias por tu respuesta


 
Si, de una sola funete saca para alimentar ambas placas , si es que tiene la potencia suficiente para hacerlo.



CRU dijo:


> quiero conectarlas en estereo usar dos placas de forma independiente


 
Entonces hace como dijo cacho, a cada placa del amplif le pones su correspondiente conector de entrada, su potenciometro y su terminal de salida, a la otra placa le haces lo mismo, lo unico compartido en este caso seria la alimentacion.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Si tu presupuesto te da no es mala idea utilizar fuentes independientes, algunos utilizan dos transformadores, otros un solo transformador, y dos bancos de rettificadores mas los filtros por cada placa, Para que te llegue de pleno a los 130W lo ideal es fuente estabilizada.....
La elecctión la haces tu.
Una ventaja, de utilizar puente rectificador mas filtros por cada placa, es de que cualquier circunstancia que le pase a una de ellas no te arrastre la otra, para ello deben ir munidas de sus correspondientes fusibles...

Haces muy bien en consultar, quienes te respondieron arriba tienen la suficiente experiencia

Si alguno te dice otra cosa como hacerle esto o aquello consuta primero, ya que muchos hablan y no saben de que, es preferible interiorizarse a fondo y luego llevar a la practica....

y  si lees por alli o alguien te dice que se pueden poner en puente, asi como estan imposible, ya que esa disposición oblica a cad placa a circular el doble de corriente porque a su ves entrega el doble de potencia, por lo que para aplicar esa configuración cada placa debe estar prevista par ello, de otro modo se desrtruira
Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola CRU si te sirve de algo yo tengo funcionando este circuito y anda un espectaculo es un pre con el sistema Stereo/Bridge como querias... es de la revista elektor. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> quiero conectarlas en estereo usar dos placas de forma independiente



No hablo de poner en puente.... estas placas no estan preparado para eso.... no se puede hacer con cualquier aplificador, ya que el consumo de corriente por placa lleagar hasta el doble, por lo tanto todo el sistema debera aosportar 200W(cada placa)


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola gracias a todos.. Ya la arme la probe en serie con una lampara y todo bien pero cuando la conecto directo en el momento de subir el volumen mas o menos por la mitad me hace ruido pero cuando le subo del todo no hay problema suena bien .... Les comento que tengo pontenciometro independiente para cada placa. Ya probe cambiar los tr de salida que son unos mj15015 por otros q*UE* tenga la misma o similares ganancia pero sigue  haciendo el ruido me dijeron que es por que estan desvalanceadas las placas y por que los transistores son de diferente ganancia.
El trafo me entrega 7.5 a y es de 35 0 -35 para el punte rectificador uso diodos y dos capacitores de 4700 microfaradios. 
Cual puede ser el posible problema?
A cada placa tiene su correspondiente conector de entrada, su potenciometro y su terminal de salida, a la otra placa tiene lo mismo, lo unico compartido en este caso seria la alimentacion.



oscarcito_ale dijo:


> hola cru si te sirve de algo yo tengo funcionando este circuito y anda un espectaculo es un pre con el sistema stereo/bridge como querias... Es de la revista elektor. Saludos



gracias ahora estoy a full tratando de hacer andar bien el amplificador de 130w


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Como es el ruido que mencionas, lo hace a bajo, a medio o alto volumen, o esta siempre presente?
En las pruebas verificaste el punto de acople al parlane que el ofsset sea muy bajo?


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

Es como un chillido como si hubiera alguna interferencia y solo lo hace un canal  y en la mitad del volumen por q*UE* a volumen completo no hace nada.
y con respecto al acople ofsset como verifico eso??


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> y con respecto al acople ofsset como verifico eso??


 
El Offset se controla en la salida del amplificador , tenes que medir en CC un valor menor a los 300mV.


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> el offset se controla en la salida del amplificador , tenes que medir en cc un valor menor a los 300mv.



si es casi 0 cero en las dos salidas...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Decis que lo hace en un solo canal? ahora es siempre en la misma posicion del potenciometro? o al mismo nivel de potencia?


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Decis que lo hace en un solo canal? ahora es siempre en la misma posicion del potenciometro? o al mismo nivel de potencia?



y si mas o menos casi siempre en la misma posicion


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> y si mas o menos casi siempre en la misma posicion


 

Probaste con otro pote, o con el de la otra palca?


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Probaste con otro pote, o con el de la otra palca?



si probe con el otro potenciometro es lo mismo


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> si probe con el otro potenciometro es lo mismo


 
Ok, me desconcierta esa falla, es como un chasquido que se produce? el ruido acompaña a las frecuencias bajas? o sea si lo hace al golpe de un tema?


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

al ruido lo hace en vacio (osea sin inyectarle señal de entrada) por su puesto que cuando pongo señal de entrada a maximo volumen no se lo escucha pero a medio volumen molesta y tambien parece que se mezcla con el ruido del transformador o algo asi


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Un consejo: Empezá por aislar la parte de control de la de potencia.

Desconectá los transistores de potencia de ese ampli. "Desconectar" quiere decir *desconectar*, no tiene que haber conexión eléctrica entre ellos y ninguna otra cosa.
Hecho eso, seguí los pasos del *post #13* de este hilo.

Comentá después los resultados. Si el chirrido aparece igual, descartamos los de potencia; si sigue apareciendo, probablemente el AV o uno de los drivers sea el culpable (le tiro al AV...).

Saludos


----------



## CRU (Nov 25, 2010)

voy a probar eso aunque t*E* cuento que los transistores de salidad son de ganacias parecidas casi iguales por que compre muchos de ellos y los medi y los que eran los mas parecido posible los solde


----------



## CRU (Dic 16, 2010)

cacho dijo:


> un consejo: Empezá por aislar la parte de control de la de potencia.
> 
> Desconectá los transistores de potencia de ese ampli. "desconectar" quiere decir *desconectar*, no tiene que haber conexión eléctrica entre ellos y ninguna otra cosa.
> Hecho eso, seguí los pasos del *post #13* de este hilo.
> ...



gracias te cuento q*UE* ya solucione el tema del chillido pero sigue haciendo un ""buuuuhh..."" a bajo volumen en los parlantes que es producido por el trasformador...
Ya probe alejando el transformador de las placas de potencia pero lo mismo hace ese sumbido


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2010)

probaste reemplazando los capacitores de la fuente o aumentando sus valores? lo otro que ocaciona ese ruido es un mal aterramiento...


----------



## CRU (Dic 17, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> probaste reemplazando los capacitores de la fuente o aumentando sus valores? Lo otro que ocaciona ese ruido es un mal aterramiento...


voy a aumentar la capacidad en faradios agregando mas capacitor y despues te cuento que paso. Gracias por contestar
a...!!! Te cuento que si tengo buena masa y en un solo punto


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> voy a aumentar la capacidad en faradios agregando mas capacitor y despues te cuento que paso. Gracias por contestar
> a...!!! Te cuento que si tengo buena masa y en un solo punto


Zumbido a bajo volumen *NO* necesariamente indica falta de filtrado.

Verifica "La Forma" en cableaste la alimentación del amplificador, puede que tengas un lazo de retorno de alimentación que provoque el zumbido.


----------



## CRU (Dic 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Zumbido a bajo volumen *NO* necesariamente indica falta de filtrado.
> 
> Verifica "La Forma" en cableaste la alimentación del amplificador, puede que tengas un lazo de retorno de alimentación que provoque el zumbido.


perdon pero me podrias decir como verifico eso muchas gracias por tu aporte..


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 18, 2010)

CRU dijo:


> voy a aumentar la capacidad en faradios agregando mas capacitor y despues te cuento que paso. Gracias por contestar
> a...!!! Te cuento que si tengo buena masa y en un solo punto




Cru, lee un poco el archivo subido a este post para entender un poquito mas lo de las conexiones y retornos para un ampli si? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/guia-eliminar-cualquier-rastro-ruido-amplificador-15464/

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

CRU dijo:
			
		

> si voy a seguir revisando lo de los cables gracias por tu ayuda cacho...



Mira por aquí como se hace el cableado de la alimentación:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 16, 2011)

por que esas diferencias entre el pcb. con componentes. imprecion 
y circuito ? 
es lo que esta marcado en rojo.
como para armarlo confiado no ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2011)

En primer lugar esa no es la placa que vende Aries, yo he publicado en el foro la foto de una placa nueva vista de ambos lados.....

No obstante el impreso esta correcto no tiene errores, la vista de componentes sirve a ese solo efecto donde va cada componente, y si en esa vista lo dibujado del impreso tiene un error, cual es el problema si lo que importa es que las pistas estan correctas y la posición de los componentes también......


Tu comentario esta demás ya que quien la utilice no tendra ningún inconveniete para nada, ya que el trazado de pistas se corresponde con el circuito perfectamente.

Fijate mejor antes de postear y poner en duda el trabajo de un colega


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 16, 2011)

tranquilo amigo 
pero no podes negar que confunde . 
bueno, donde esta la foto de la placa horiginal


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2011)

No, no confuende por que la muestra del lado de los componentes es solo para eso y es lo único que importa, nadie le lleva el apuente al marcado de la pista en ese lado, lo que importa es lo que esta abajo.

Aparte tu pulgar en desaprobación y sin embargo estas equivocado, posteo esto porque si dejo lo que vos has puesto eso si confunde, ya que el sieño esta perfecto, y expresiones categóricas como las que has puesto si confunde a los que quieran armar este amplificador.

Esto que pusiste es lo malo, 


> como para armarlo confiado no ?


ya que genera confusión imnecesaria y dudas a quien no conoce demasiado y echa por tierra el trabajo de horas de un colega con una frase no solo poco feliz, sino carente de fundamentos solidos y poco responsable.

Todos podemos opinar y tenemos esa libertad, pero a la misma hay que saber darle buen uso y tener cuidado de no generar post imnecesarios como estos....

Fijate tu pos arruina el tema con un mal comentario por se falso, hay que salir a aclarar que eso no es ais en función de los lectores...

si se quita esta conversación dese tu poco feliz comentario creo que seria justo, porque no agrega nada de nada al tema central

De echo es mi deseo si algún moderador asi lo considera que se quite los post del dia de la fecha, ya que no agregan nada al tema central, gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Si pasa eso, poner transistores de más potencia, es solo tapar el problema, como poner la basura debajo de la alfombra, nada digno de un técnico que se precie.

Este esquema funciona perfectamente bien con los componentes alli marcados yo los armo habitualmente con las placas provistas por Aries y andan de una sin ningún problema.

Si hay problemas, estos estan dados por
Transsistores T1 y T2 no apareados y o de mala calidad, aparealos si o si al 10% si no estan seguros de conseguir los BC de marca utilizar los 2N4551 en su reemplazo, son de muy buena calidad y muy fáciles de conseguir...

El zener tiene que ser del valor espefificado, ni más bajo ni más alto si o si 3V3
Los valores de las reistencias utilizar solo los espeicificados no cambiarlos por otros valores, los transistores utilzar TIP que sean de calidad, sin son falsos calientan y se rompen, 

El diseño no esta echo para trabajar con 4 ohms, ya que recalienta los drivers, y se dañan, ponerlos más grandes, más tarde rompera la salida y eso sin tener en cuena el terrible grado de distorción que mete, si se prentende hacerlo funcionar con 4 Ohm la fuente debe bajar a +-40V si o si

Si todo lo anterior se cumple al pie de la letra, y se realiza un armado cuidadoso, funciona a la primera sin ningún tipo de inconvenientes, tengo funcionando de estos equipos en forma continua desde hace decadas sin ningún tipo de problemas.
Tengo realizado de este modelo una cantiad en inmensa sin problemas, y entre Audison y los que las copiaron se hicieron millones de módulos que funcionaron por años perfectamente, tengo modulos Audison de los 80 (son exactamente igual a este)funcionando con el mismo materila sin problemas

Asi que no hay que inventar la polvora, porque ya esta inventada

Y eso de hacer el cambio por transistores más grandes, es de alguén que no conoce de electrónica, menos de audio y carece de experiencia.
Un técnico que se precie y que sabe que ese circuito funciona perfecto busca y encuentra el problema pero no pone la basura bajo la alfombra


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No, no confuende por que la muestra del lado de los componentes es solo para eso y es lo único que importa, nadie le lleva el apuente al marcado de la pista en ese lado, lo que importa es lo que esta abajo.
> 
> Aparte tu pulgar en desaprobación y sin embargo estas equivocado, posteo esto porque si dejo lo que vos has puesto eso si confunde, ya que el sieño esta perfecto, y expresiones categóricas como las que has puesto si confunde a los que quieran armar este amplificador.
> 
> ...



Hola como te va pandacba?? yo tengo 2 placas rca de 130w que compre hace 23 años atras el plano original que tenia llevaba una fuente que tenia 41+ 41 v  es con 2 2n 3055 de salida, el caso es que se escuchan bajo ya de por si lo hacian y distorsionaban despues de la mitad de volumen calculo porque lo uso con una fuente que de salida tiene 34+34 volts o sea 7 menos por rama de lo que deberia tener pero ahora se escucha mas bajo todavia la fuente es una fuente original de un amplificador grundig ( SV7001) de la epoca es una fuente regulada y estabilizada tienne un tip 3055 y un 2955  bueno puede que se haya quemado algo en la fuente??? o es defecto de los amplificadores es raro los dos al mismo tiempo por eso me inclino por la fuente desde ya muchas gracias y agradezco tu opinion!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Vos estas seguro que es este mismo circuito? porque el mimso siempre tuvo una fuente de +-50V, hay otras placas similares(de la cual deriva esta) pero su tensión de fuente era de +-42v y entregaban 70W sobre 8 ohms(RCA de 70W) con muy buena calidad de audio en toda la gama de su potencia

Revisa cuidadosamente el circuito, si tenes el esquema postealo, si tenes las placas fotografialas de ambos lados y subilas para que las cotejemos


----------



## patride (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola gente. Les comento que arme el amplificado de 100W de luciperro, con salida TIP35C (originales), y ahora me llego para arreglar un amplificador (aparentemente un plaquetodo de 130W) como el que esta posteado aca, que es circuito del RCA 130W. Yo se que este circuito anda muy bien y tira buena potencia. Pero he aqui mi problema, y que me pasa con ambos circuitos... No tengo potencia de salida (menos de 10W) puse los componentes como indica el circuito y luego estuve probando con  otros valores (puse algunas resistencias de menor valor para que los transistores drenen mas corriente, ojo esto lo hice al azar, ya no se mucho del tema, y no consegui ningun cambio).
Lo curioso es que ambos circuito me dan la misma potencia de salida!! Ustedes que opinan, estara el problema en los transistores de salida, o que otra cosa puede ser?

Aca estan las imagenes de los amplificadores que mencione, que no tienen potencia. Los alimento con una fuente +/-51Vcc 5A y filtrada con dos capacitores de 4700uF x 100V.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/50385042@N05/5899890167/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/50385042@N05/5900454950/in/photostream/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2011)

Los transistores falsos podrian ser , aunque lo mas comun es que se quemen.

¿Que fuente de sonido estás empleando?

¿Que parlantes estás empleando?

Las fotos no se ven 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Por empezar no es una plaquetodo, es un modulo Modul Technics un MT130
Por otro lado como sabes que te entrega 10w?
Modificar sin saber es destruir algo que fue elaborado a conciencia para que funcione bien


----------



## German Volpe (Sep 3, 2011)

Hola a todos. Bueno en realidad no sabia si preguntar o no, porque capaz que ya me respondi yo mismo la pregunta.
Resulta que le recomende a un amigo que arme este ampli. Bueno me lo trajo para que se lo probara. el armo el ampli del pcb y circuito antiguo de musikman.
el problema es que al probar el amplificador tengo -46,5v de continua a la salida.( con o sin transistores de salida) lo primero que hize fue medir si no estaban quemados los transistores de salida, y no.
desolde todos los transistores para medirlos fuera de la placa, y no. ninguno quemado.
Ahora quiero acotar esto: el circuito tiene componentes distintos al diagrama: tiene tip41c y 42c y un zener de 3v no de 3.3v . y en la salida que no creo que sea la causante, tiene mj15015.
Sera que el zener y los tip que difieren del circuito sean los causantes del problema?
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 3, 2011)

German Volpe dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Resulta que le recomende a un amigo que arme este ampli. Bueno me lo trajo para que se lo probara. el armo el ampli del pcb y circuito antiguo de musikman.
> el problema es que al probar el amplificador tengo -46,5v de continua a la salida.( con o sin transistores de salida)



Tienes que retroceder aun mas al principio, si los drives estan bien lo mas seguro es que sean los transistores del diferencial. La causa pudiera ser que estuviera uno quemado o que ambos tengan un orden diferente de pines o soldaste una mala pareja (estos miden muy bien pero tienen un beta muy diferente).


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

German este tipo de amplificadores como todos los que tienen entrada diferencial tienen que tener estos transistores apareados al 10% ya que estos se encargan de mantener el 0V en la salida
Tambièn en algunos de los diodos pueden estar al reves o mal marcados.

Ese amplificador si el material esta bien y el armado es correcto anda a la primera, si algo pasa hay problema en algùn material o en el armado


----------



## German Volpe (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola pandacba gracias por responder y disculpas por no haber contestado, lo que pasa es que tuve unos problemas. Te cuento, el par diferencial esta apareado, y la pcb la revise y deberia estar todo en orden. La verdad que me parece muy raro que no ande, ya que medi todos los transistores y estan sanos. Pero bue, la semana que viene voy a ver si consigo los componentes originales del circuito, tip31c y 32c 2n3055, y el diodo zener de 3,3v a ver si obtengo resultados positivos.
Muchas gracias saludos!!


----------



## masaru (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola German , yo arme una placa de 130 W (no recuerdo la marca) y tambien me pasaba lo mismo. Hasta unos 10 watts amplificaba bien , pero al subir el volumen se planchaba y distorsionaba. El problema era que estaba mal la serigrafia del lado de los componentes y quedaba mal polarizado uno de los 2N 3055,creo ; no estoy seguro pero estaba invertido C y E. Lo del Zener es importante pero Si Tiene Mj 15015 dejalos ; tiene que funcionar igual.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Que rao lo que cometas, ya que la mayoria son copia de lo mismo y salvo la aries que le modifico la posición par que queden BCE de ambos lados el resto no presenta problemas si al armar cuando se hace el cablaeado lo conectan mal porque que creen que ambos TR van conectados igual pero no es asi.

Aaprte en el chequeo previo antes conectar energia si algo esta mal te salta enseguida, mal sistema de puesta en marcha el tuyo


----------



## masaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola , ahora que recuerdo estaba modificado las conecciones de los Tr de salida. Me pareció muy bueno y así colocarle los Trs directamente en la placa anclados al disipador. Como venía usando los Mj15003 tube que cablearlo y por ahí el problema. Como fue hace mas de 2 años no tengo claro cual fue el problema ; si la falla. Solo traté de orientar a German y alentarlo a revisar el cableado. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2011)

Esta bien al querer ayudar, pero en eso se debe ser preciso, ya que si insinuas que la placa esta mal serigrafiada, le haces perder tiempo, en cambio si le dices  que le problema fue al cablear las conecciones, eso apunta más directamente al posible problema.
De todas formas es válido el intento
Un cordial saludo


----------



## valen0023 (Oct 5, 2011)

hola, tengo uno de esos amplificadores de aries con dos transistores 2n3055h. cuando lo alimento larga un sumbido fuerte, salta el cono del parlante y no calienta ningun componente. pero no suena la musica
yo controle la posicion de los componentes y su conexionado pero esta todo bien.
¿que podria ser?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo armaste vos o lo compraste armado?
que valor de tensión tiene tu fuente?
como esta realizada la misma?


----------



## marianomix (Oct 6, 2011)

hola chicos .  yo me fabriq*UE* la placa rca130 tal como es la original esamble todos lo componente como coresponde cuando lo echo a andar el parlante se lebanta al to*QUE* lo desechufo. lo pruebo con lampara. paresiera q*UE* tiraria alterna por la salida ( porfabor si algieen me da una alludita) tengo muchas gana de aser sonar esa potecia jejej grasias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Seguramente tenés continua a la salida , ojo que vas a hacer percha el parlante.

Medi con el tester puesto en DC , en la salida del parlante , *SIN PARLANTE.*


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Sin parlante y con la entrada en cortocircuito entre masa y la linea de parlante solo es amisible unos pocos mV 100mV o apenas un poco más pero no más de eso.

Seguramente no apareaste los transistores de la entrada diferencial, si estos no estan apareados al 10% mínimo pasan esas cosas e incluso suele volar el amplificador.

Si hay errores en tu impreso puede estar oscilando, que capacidad pusiste en la fuente?

No se te puede ayudar si no contestas lo que se te pregunta

Brillan por su ausencia el valor de tensión de fuente


----------



## valen0023 (Oct 6, 2011)

compre el impreso y le solde los componentes.
le puse una fuente de 45v.

¿como se aparean los transistores de la entrada diferencial?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Tienes un tester que mida HFE? se compra un lote de unos 15-20 transistores, se mide el hfe y se anota y se toma la pareja de transisores cuya ganancia no difiera del otro en menos del 10%

También se te indico que poniendo la entrada en cortocitcuito, y sin parlante midieras que tensión habia entre masa y la salida de parlantes sin estar este conectado, pero esa información brilla por su ausencia.

Porque no pones todos los datos? esos datos sirven para intentar delucidar que sucede pero tus los mezquinas con lo cual entorpeces totalmente la ayuda

Que transistores utilzaste en la entrada diferencial? el zener es de 3V3 como se indica o pusiste otro valor,
Que transistores utilzaste en la salida? y como drivers?


----------



## marianomix (Oct 6, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Si esas se calientan quiere decir que los 3055 están vomitando corriente a lo tonto.
> Podés tener transisotres falsos (lo más probable) o un problema antes y eso hace que conduzcan simultáneamente. O ambas cosas a la vez.
> 
> Para empezar, desconectá el parlante (si es que está conectado) y conectá la entrada a masa. Fijate si calientan todavía.
> ...



hola yo tengo un problema con este amplificador arme todo al pi dela letra pero al momento de aserlo andar el parlante se lebanta asiendo un sumvido. yo lo pruebo con lapara para no q*UE*mar nada porfabor si tienes la respuesta alludame porfaa

chicos arme el aplificador con todos los componete q*UE* requiere esta plaqta .. tengo una fuente 100 +100 yo ya abia construido un aplificador de estos y avia tenido el msmo problema pero yo no me acuerdo q*UE* le avia echo chreo q*UE* le avia camviado un par de trancitores los bc547 por los 546 y esta andaba con una fuente de 80 + 80 . puede ser q*UE* lo q*UE* este fallando en mi aplificador se  los tr .. espero respuestas grasias




pandacba dijo:


> Tienes un tester que mida HFE? se compra un lote de unos 15-20 transistores, se mide el hfe y se anota y se toma la pareja de transisores cuya ganancia no difiera del otro en menos del 10%
> 
> También se te indico que poniendo la entrada en cortocitcuito, y sin parlante midieras que tensión habia entre masa y la salida de parlantes sin estar este conectado, pero esa información brilla por su ausencia.
> 
> ...





esta todo como lo dise el diagramas de aries . la fuente es de 100+ 100 porfabor me alludas no  econtestado porq*UE* no estaba encasa



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente tenés continua a la salida , ojo que vas a hacer percha el parlante.
> 
> Medi con el tester puesto en DC , en la salida del parlante , *SIN PARLANTE.*



hola man  tenes una delo q*UE* me pude estar pasando lo ago andar con una fuente de 50+50 con esto tedria q*UE* andar joya q*UE* puede aser ya intente casi todo lo q*UE* se me ocurrio revise pistas componetes uno por uno y nada me sige asiendo lo mismo sera lo bc??? tiene lo q*UE* lleban transitores de salida son los mj15005 son bueno lo q*UE* tiene yo ya abia armado uno de estos amplificadores con una fuente de 80+80 y me asia lo mismo despues no me acuerdo q*UE* camvi creo q*UE* eran los BC547 lo cabie por los BC546 y asta el dia de hoy anda de 10 porfabor me alludan??? sera muy bueno q*UE* pueda armar otrabes una de estas potecia q*UE* brindan un buen sonido.. desde ya grasias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Primero que si le metes 80v o 100 volas de una todo, esta previsto que trabaje con 50V por rama, no se site diste cuenta.

Este esquema funciona a la primera si se tienen en cuenta todo lo que ya se ha expuesto hasta el artasgo en el foro.

Cuando no funciona o es por material defectuoso, o mal armado.

De estas placas en los 80 se hicieron por miles y se vendian en la mayoria de los equipos de la època.

Asi que es un circuito archirecontraprobado.

Si no te tiene en cuenta que la carga no debe ser menor de 8 ohms que los transistores de entrada esten apareado, no funciona, si se tiene en cuenta lo anterior y el armado es correcto funciona.


Por lo tanto cuando no funciona por lo general error en el armado y la incapacidad de darse cuenta que esta mal puesto, por ejemplo los transistores BC5XX  con la part plana hacia abajo el terminal de la iza es el emisor, el del centro la base y a la derecha el colector, si por alguna razón o cuestión de fabricante no tiene esa configuración y va a pasar cualquier cosa.

Aparte es un grave error probar el equipo con el parlante, por lo que se evidencia que nadie leyo el tutorial de fogonazo de puesta en marcha de amplificadores.


----------



## masaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Me ha pasado que me dan  C547 por BC547 , El vendedor asume q

Me ha pasado que me dan C547 por BC547 , El vendedor asume que es lo mismo pero resulta que el encapsulado es distinto . El primero es 2sc 547 y es b,c,e (colector al medio ) y como todos sabemos el BC547 es e,b.c. Usado como par diferencial sin tener en cuenta la posicion distinta de las patas ; me parece que en la salida aparecería continua, produciendo el zumbido característico en los parlantes.


----------



## marianomix (Oct 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que si le metes 80v o 100 volas de una todo, esta previsto que trabaje con 50V por rama, no se site diste cuenta.
> 
> Este esquema funciona a la primera si se tienen en cuenta todo lo que ya se ha expuesto hasta el artasgo en el foro.
> 
> ...




si tenes rason pero lo estado probando con 50+50 sig*UE*  el mismo problema . q*UE* posibilidad de q*UE* alla puesto mal los bc547 yo lo puse como sale en el i*M*preso de*-*la placa


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Me ha pasado que me dan  C547 por BC547 , El vendedor asume q
> 
> Me ha pasado que me dan C547 por BC547 , El vendedor asume que es lo mismo pero resulta que el encapsulado es distinto . El primero es 2sc 547 y es b,c,e (colector al medio ) y como todos sabemos el BC547 es e,b.c. Usado como par diferencial sin tener en cuenta la posicion distinta de las patas ; me parece que en la salida aparecería continua, produciendo el zumbido característico en los parlantes.



No existe en las lineas japonesas la nomenclatura 2SC547, en bja señal tambien se los abrevia, peo claro depende quien lo fabrique,  y eso deberian saberlo

Cuanto cuesta verificar el patillaje?

Esa es la diferencia entre un armador y un técnico de fuste


----------



## masaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Conté una experiencia personal para compartirla con los Foristas y la usas para denostarme ? . Que mezquino lo tuyo. 
Saludos a todos los Foristas.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Tal vez estas estresado por el trabajo, nada que ver, pero si a ti te place pensarlo asi aya tu, porque no me refiero a vos si no a todos porque son muchos los que caen en ese error por no hacer lo bàsico, comprobar el materia antes de ser colocado. 

Si vos te pones el poncho sabras porque, pero la diferencia marcada es tal y no se si seras técnico armador, aficionado, a vos no te menciono, asi que si no se que sos muy mal se puede pensar que me estoy diriego a tu persona


----------



## marianomix (Oct 7, 2011)

che y q*UE* de*C*ís todo tenemos experie*NC*ias malas y buena*S* y es *B*ueno compartilo con la gente por*-*eso q*UE* me uni a*-*ser parte de este foro para q*UE* me cuente*N* sus experiencia*S* con este a*M*plificador y me dieran una a*Y*udita porq*UE* soy no*V*ato.. me gustaria aprender de*-*los mejores..


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2011)

Revisaste lo que se recomendo? par diferencial, veificar que la orientación de las patas de los TR sea la correcta, lleva varios diodos, verificar no solo que estos esten bien.
Todo el material debe ser verificado antes de ser colocado, ya que vasta que un diodo este marcado al reves o que no cumpla su función para que falle.
Otro tema, es que hay que ser muy prolijo con las soldaduras, ya que muchos cometen el mismo error dejando dos pistas proximas en cortocircuito.

Una vez que se soldado todo es conveniente limpiar la placa con alcohol isopropílico y un pequeño cepillo a fin de descartar que pequeñas gotias de estaño pongan en corto alguan pista.

Porque ya lo dije antes, este es un ampli que esta recontraarchipobrado, y con el material correcto y un buen armado funciona a la primera sin níngun tipo de problemas


----------



## marianomix (Oct 8, 2011)

si revise todo las u*B*icasiones delos pines de*-*los transi*S*tore*S* y todo esta *B*ien ... cuando desconecto los MJ sig*U*e asiendo el mismo problema ¿no deveria de dejar de *H*a*C*erlo? . a*H*ora me fijare *B*ien las pistas y diodo lo revisare uno por uno ok y gra*C*ias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2011)

marianomix dijo:


> si tenes rason pero lo estado probando con 50+50 sig*UE*  el mismo problema . q*UE* posibilidad de q*UE* alla puesto mal los bc547 yo lo puse como sale en el i*M*preso de*-*la placa





marianomix dijo:


> che y q*UE* de*C*ís todo tenemos experie*NC*ias malas y buena*S* y es *B*ueno compartilo con la gente por*-*eso q*UE* me uni a*-*ser parte de este foro para q*UE* me cuente*N* sus experiencia*S* con este a*M*plificador y me dieran una a*Y*udita porq*UE* soy no*V*ato.. me gustaria aprender de*-*los mejores..





marianomix dijo:


> si revise todo las u*B*icasiones delos pines de*-*los transi*S*tore*S* y todo esta *B*ien ... cuando desconecto los MJ sig*U*e asiendo el mismo problema ¿no deveria de dejar de *H*a*C*erlo? . a*H*ora me fijare *B*ien las pistas y diodo lo revisare uno por uno ok y gra*C*ias



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 8, 2011)

hola a todos, yo tengo una duda... cual es el circuito y su respectivo pcb para que funcione? hace unos dias lo arme y todo como dijeron pero no lo pude hacer andar... si alguien lo tiene se lo agradeceria. Saludos


----------



## marianomix (Oct 8, 2011)

Mauro555 dijo:


> hola a todos, yo tengo una duda... cual es el circuito y su respectivo pcb para que funcione? hace unos dias lo arme y todo como dijeron pero no lo pude hacer andar... si alguien lo tiene se lo agradeceria. Saludos


 
al pri*C*ipio encontraras todo fijate


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 8, 2011)

lo que pasa es que esta el muskiman y el rca, y hay 1 pcb, por eso no se bien cual es...a vos te anduvo?


----------



## marianomix (Oct 8, 2011)

Mauro555 dijo:


> lo que pasa es que esta el muskiman y el rca, y hay 1 pcb, por eso no se bien cual es...a vos te anduvo?



yo arme la rca 130 y tengo un problema q*ue* me tira continua por la salida *y* eso estoy tratando de solusionarlo*,* pero si funciona de 10 es una *b*uena pote*n*cia lo q*ue* entrega este amplificador


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 8, 2011)

bueno pero tenes los links del circuito y del pcb?


----------



## arielreduro (Nov 30, 2011)

husy dijo:


> que transistor puedo comprar para remplasar al 2N3055 y que marca? y si me van a servir los disipadores que puse en mi comentario anterior?



hola como te va sabes tengo entendido que los reemplazan por los mj 15015 ahora bien fijate que sean los MJ15015G tengo entendido que los originales termina con la G sino busca los que sean ON mj15015bueno suerte. yo los consegui a la vuelta de aries en cordoba capital.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

a la vuelta? para que lado?, Electronica Argentina?





Mauro555 dijo:


> lo que pasa es que esta el muskiman y el rca, y hay 1 pcb, por eso no se bien cual es...a vos te anduvo?


Que bardo estan armando, lo único que conseguiran es confundir al resto.

No leen no saben observar, ni mucho menos deducir

Lo que publica Electrónica Musikman, es precisamente su placa para el RCA modificado o también llamado RCA 130W y no que sea otra cosa diferente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

También Aries de Córdoba fábrica la placa, que en la mayoria son identicas a las que originalmente utilzo Audison en su modulo MAI 25,MAI 40, MAI 65 Y MAI 125 

La placa fábricada por Aries esta modificada para poder utilzar directament a la plca transistores TO3P





marianomix dijo:


> yo arme la rca 130 y tengo un problema q me tira continua por la salida i eso estoy tratando de solusionarlo pero si funciona de 10 es una vuena potecia lo q entrega este amplificador



Cuando no funciona a la primera, las razones son simples y pocas, mal armado, error en los materiales, transisotrs falsos.

Por otro lado como son fóbicos a la lectura, si leyeran todo lo que esta tratado en este solo Foro sabrian que los transistores del par diferencial deben estar apareados al 10% y no pregunten que significa apareado porque debe estar explicado no menos de 100 veces en el foro, busquen, informense



Mauro555 dijo:


> bueno pero tenes los links del circuito y del pcb?


Otra pregunta comoda........

Toda la información esta en el foro hasta la historia de donde provienen y mucho más


----------



## arielreduro (Dic 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> a la vuelta? para que lado?, Electronica Argentina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fue hace mas de un año si mal no recuerdo era saliendo de aries media cuadra llegas a la esquina y de ahi otra media cuadra a la izquierda no me acuerdo ni a palos el nombre pero pregunte en aries donde podia conseguirloss y la chica que atiende me mando a preguntar ahi!!!


----------



## davidp13 (Dic 31, 2013)

Buenas Tardes,

Arme este amplificador, pero tengo un problema, lo hice estéreo, y ambas placas tienen un ruido terrible, quizás al 10% de volumen. 

Les desconfió a los Tr que usé, MJ15015. Destaco que al probar usé los mismos 2 MJ15015 para probar ambas placas porque no tengo aún los 2 MJ15015 faltantes. En los próximos días voy a intentar reemplazar por MJ15003. De seguro son falsos los 15015, quizás los 15003 responden mejor.

Igual estoy confundido, en otra ocasión, con otras placas de igual diseño que hice hace unos años, usando 2N3055 falsos se escuchaban bien, pero se quemaban a los minutos de estar encendido. Reemplacé por MJ15015 y salió andando. Por ello, esta vez, luego de 5 años, directamente comencé usando los MJ15015, sabiendo que era probable que los 2N3055 se quemaran.

Lo unico que supongo es que los MJ15015 que usé en ese entonces eran mejor que los MJ15015 que conseguí ahora. Ambas placas nuevas, todos componentes nuevos, armadas de cero y ambas con ruido en la salida.

También tengo unos molestos 200mV apróx en la salida con la entrada a masa. Use en el amplificador diferencial de la entrada transistores 2N5551 en vez de BC547. De tonto, no los aparié y soldé los primeros 2 transistores que encontré. Será el offset de 200mV en la salida el problema?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## pascacio (Ene 5, 2014)

Holaa ! tengo un problema con el RCA de 130w. use la placa de MUSIKMAN, el problema que tengo es que andando a bajo volumen el ampli anda bien, le subo el volumen y anda un ratito y se pega y zumba (como si se pusiera en corto) pasa eso y se calientan los TIP31 y TIP32, los 2 primeros, nose por que sera, no tengo mucho conocimiento en amplificadores a transistores, es el primero que armo !


----------



## crimson (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola pascacio, bienvenido a la Comunidad.Hay varias posibilidades, entre ellas transistores truchos (yo recomiendo comprar en Elko). La segunda es que el equipo oscile, hay que ver cómo están realizados los retornos a masa, dado que calienta a alto volumen. En tercer lugar puede ser embalamiento térmico, los diodos que controlan el bias no hacen buen contacto con el disipador.  Conviene darle una leída a éste tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
Saludos C


----------



## pascacio (Ene 5, 2014)

Hice las mediciones y todas me dieron bien, los transistores son ST 2N3055 8p cada uno, los tip marca pirulo jajajaj no se que marca son, los diodos que controlan el bias no tiene ninguno disipador ! y a que te referis con que el equipo oscile ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> _*Hice las mediciones y todas me dieron bien*_, los transistores son ST 2N3055 8p cada uno, los tip marca pirulo jajajaj no se que marca son, los diodos que controlan el vias no tiene ninguno disipador ! y a que te referis con que el equipo oscile ?



¿ Como que mediciones te dieron bien ?


----------



## crimson (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola pascacio, tal vez por ahí esté el problema. En el circuito, los diodos que están entre el colector del TIP31C y el TIP32C (los que tienen las resistencias de 47ohm en emisor) son los que regulan el bias (la corriente de reposo). Estos diodos tendrían que estar en contacto térmico con el disipador de salida, cosa que, si calienta la salida, disminuya la corriente de reposo de los transistores. Es una falla de diseño muy común. Tendrías que sacar los diodos de la plaqueta y con dos cablecitos hacerle una plaquetita auxiliar y llevarla al disipador de salida. El cuerpo de los diodos debe tocar el disipador con grasa siliconada, para transferir mejor la temperatura.
El equipo oscila cuando parte de la señal de salida se reinyecta en fase a la entrada ¿escuchaste alguna vez un acople entre un micrófono y un baffle? Es algo parecido.
Saludos C


----------



## pascacio (Ene 5, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como que mediciones te dieron bien ?



Las mediciones de puesta en marcha ! 


Me voy a fijar lo que dice crimson, en un ratito pruebo y comunico los resultados !



Todos los diodos los pongo al disipador ?
Marquen en el esquemático sino !
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> . . . Todos los diodos los pongo al disipador ?




Ver el archivo adjunto 103738​

*Solo D3 y D4*, verificando que hagan contacto térmico *"Pero NO eléctrico"*, deben quedar eléctricamente aislados del disipador.


----------



## pascacio (Ene 5, 2014)

Con eso se tendria que solucionar el problema ese ? Mañana termino de ponerlos ahi


----------



## crimson (Ene 5, 2014)

En realidad no sabemos... probablemente sea eso, por ahí hay que poner un preset en paralelo con uno de los diodos para bajar la corriente de reposo, probablemente esté oscilando... hay que ir descartando las fallas desde las más probables hasta la más extrañas. Hay que armarse de paciencia.
Saludos C


----------



## pascacio (Ene 6, 2014)

Bueno, no hay problema, tengo que armar el otro módulo también, pensaba hacerlo estéreo para mi habitación, uso un transfo de 36+36v 6amp, supongo que no se muere la fuente para 2 placas


----------



## pascacio (Ene 6, 2014)

Probe los de los diodos, ya los coloque en el disipador, y ahora no se pone mas en corto, pero los TIP31C y el TIP32C calieeeeeeentan bastante, los de salida calientan pero no tanto, igual por falta de tension en la red, una rama del transfo tiraba 25v y la otra los 36


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> igual por falta de tension en la red, una rama del transfo tiraba 25v y la otra los 36


 
No , ahí tenés otro problema , probá la fuente sola


----------



## pascacio (Ene 7, 2014)

La salida de la fuente me entrega bien los +-50v despues subo una foto midiendo con el tester y les muestro, lo primero que probe fue la fuente y no tubo ningun problema, hasta la simule en pc, pensaba comprar unos TIP41C y TIP42C o unos TIP31C y TIP32C pero buenos, no falsificados


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2014)

Si la fuente en vacío entrega ±50Vcc y al conectar la placa pasa a entregar 25 y 36V tienes algo en cortocircuito.
NO pruebes mas nada y comienza a revisar *"Todo"*




pascacio dijo:


> Probe los de los diodos, ya los coloque en el disipador, y ahora no se pone mas en corto, pero los TIP31C y el TIP32C calieeeeeeentan bastante, los de salida calientan pero no tanto, igual por falta de tension en la red, una rama del transfo tiraba *25v y la otra los 36*



Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## pascacio (Ene 7, 2014)

Ya la probe todo en vacio antes, la fuente la usaba antes, no es una fuente qe arme ahora, lo que entregaba ese voltaje era el transformador no la fuente !

Y el transfo no tiene fuga, por mi zona siempre hay muuy baja tension, llegue a medir 60vac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Ese transformador es comprado , reciclado , lo bobinaste vos . . .  ?


----------



## pascacio (Ene 7, 2014)

Lo compre, hace como 1 año, lo usaba para unos STK asi que seria comprado/reciclado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Mediste ese transformador en vacío sin díodos ni capacitores ?


----------



## pascacio (Ene 7, 2014)

SISISIS ! el transfo esta recontra probado ! no tiene problemas!
Bueno le cambie los transistores de salida porqe los que tenia eran re chinos, le pongo 2n3055h de toshiba originales, ando 10 seg bien y puff se quema la resistencia de 100ohm y el tip 32c


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> SISISIS ! el transfo esta recontra probado ! no tiene problemas!
> Bueno le cambie los transistores de salida porqe los que tenia eran re chinos, le pongo 2n3055h de toshiba originales, ando 10 seg bien y puff se quema la resistencia de 100ohm y el tip 32c



¿ Hiciste esto ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la fuente en vacío entrega ±50Vcc y al conectar la placa pasa a entregar 25 y 36V tienes algo en cortocircuito.
> NO pruebes mas nada y comienza a revisar *"Todo"*
> 
> 
> ...




¿ O prefieres seguir quemando cosas ?


----------



## davidp13 (Ene 7, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> SISISIS ! el transfo esta recontra probado ! no tiene problemas!
> Bueno le cambie los transistores de salida porqe los que tenia eran re chinos, le pongo 2n3055h de toshiba originales, ando 10 seg bien y puff se quema la resistencia de 100ohm y el tip 32c



Amigo, leyendo tus comentarios, diría que es porque los 3055 que usas son falsos. Proba de cambiar todos los 3055 por los MJ15003. Me pasaba similiar en un juego que armé y ese era el problema





pascacio dijo:


> SISISIS ! el transfo esta recontra probado ! no tiene problemas!
> Bueno le cambie los transistores de salida porqe los que tenia eran re chinos, le pongo 2n3055h de toshiba originales, ando 10 seg bien y puff se quema la resistencia de 100ohm y el tip 32c



Te recomiendo que en las rama de alimentacion coloques fusibles de 3A, como protección mas que nada, te salva muchas veces. Por usar 3055 falsos me volaban los fusibles, primero pensé que era problema de armado del PCB, pero cuando me paso 2 veces en 2 placas recién hechas, descarte y me incliné por los Tr de potencia, y sí, eran los 3055 falsos. Los cambié por MJ15003, y aún siendo falsos estos MJ, funcionan hasta hoy sin problemas. 

Esos 3055 originales toshiba, estas seguro que son originales? o te los vendieron como "originales"? Si son originales no deberían fallar, si anduvo bien 10 seg, y luego los excitadores se quemaron es por Tr truchos. Te repito, proba de utilizar todos los Tr de salida MJ15003. (podria ser MJ15015 también).


Ninguno de los tips en funcionamiento normal calientan, trabajan frios, quizas tibios al tacto. Pueden calentar por falsos contactos en los Transistores de salida, me paso con un falso contacto. Y hasta se quemaron, junto a la R de 100ohm, por usar 3055 falsos.


----------



## pascacio (Ene 8, 2014)

Perdon pero no se quemo el tip, la resistencia si ! se quemo porqe se desoldo un cable de uno de los diodos pegados al disipador  ya funciona bien sin distorcion ni nada, los transistores los voy a cambiar por los MJ15015, ya funciona bien, me apure mucho para comentar acá porque despues revisando bien no fue mucho problema, los toshiba esos eran originales, los tenia guardados hace 15 años mi papá, se volaron porque estaba cortado el cablesito y como tenia termocontraible no me di cuenta, bueno, ahora lo voy a dejar asi, hasta armarlo en el gabinete, voy a armar el otro modulo no se si hoy o mañana pero este ya funciona bien


----------



## davidp13 (Ene 8, 2014)

pascacio dijo:


> Perdon pero no se quemo el tip, la resistencia si ! se quemo porqe se desoldo un cable de uno de los diodos pegados al disipador  ya funciona bien sin distorcion ni nada, los transistores los voy a cambiar por los MJ15015, ya funciona bien, me apure mucho para comentar acá porque despues revisando bien no fue mucho problema, los toshiba esos eran originales, los tenia guardados hace 15 años mi papá, se volaron porque estaba cortado el cablesito y como tenia termocontraible no me di cuenta, bueno, ahora lo voy a dejar asi, hasta armarlo en el gabinete, voy a armar el otro modulo no se si hoy o mañana pero este ya funciona bien



Buenisimo, mejor asi. Ahora a disfrutarlos! Yo arme dos placas de estas hace unas semanas, y suenan muy bien, quizas un poco duras, hoy voy a probar con un pre, porque inyectaba la señal de audio directamente de la pc a la placa. si bien no necesita pre por la sensibilidad que tienen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2014)

Ponele los 10 nF 250 v en paralelo con R4 y probá de agrandar R3 quizás a 27 o 33 k , ojo que no te quede oscilando (se calientan enseguida los transistores sin audio)

La prueba la hacés con lámpara de 100 W en serie


----------



## moncada (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola pascacio. Ese amplificador tiene un circuito de protección que por mal diseño, mala polarización o alteración del valor de alguno de sus componentes puede provocar su activación prematura cuando aumentas la señal de entrada, de ahí que se calienten los transistores finales y suene mal. 

Los elementos implicados son T5, T6, D5, D6, D7 y D8 junto con las resistencias R6, R7, R8, R9 y R11. Espero no haberme dejado ninguno... Sin estos añadidos la etapa de potencia debería funcionar igual, lo malo es que los transistores finales se quemarían por un cortocircuito accidental a la salida. Temporalmente puedes probar a desconectar T5 y T6 a ver como se comporta...

Saludos


----------



## pascacio (Ene 9, 2014)

Bue, hoy probando con parlantes con twitters y toda la bola, escucho un tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bajito, muy bajito pero molesto, eso es que oscila no ? T3 y T2 se calientan como los mejores, puede ser que me hayan dado otro valor en los capacitores...


----------



## moncada (Ene 10, 2014)

Puede que esté oscilando aunque es raro que lo haga a una frecuencia audible porque normalmente se van a frecuencias elevadas, ultrasónicas vamos. A lo mejor tienes algún transistor gracioso con ganas de incordiar tal como te han apuntado. Sería bueno comprobar la salida con un osciloscopio para descartar que el amplificador no agrega nada de su cosecha. En su defecto puedes conectar en paralelo con el parlante un téster digital en tensión alterna. Muchos de estos instrumentos son sensibles a frecuencias relativamente altas. Sin señal no debería indicar nada.

Una forma de limitar la banda pasante superior en casos de inestabilidad es conectar en paralelo con R3 un condensador de pequeña capacidad. Con 22k ohms uno de 33pF debería ser suficiente. 

Por cierto, ¿has probado a desconectar temporalmente T5 y T6?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Multisim es *muy bueno* para simular el punto de recorte de los protectores , se pueden calcular o se pueden calibrar con osciloscopio , pero he comprobado que si ajusto R6 , R11 en el simulador , después se cumple exactamente


----------



## moncada (Ene 10, 2014)

No conozco Multisim pero trataré de enterarme... Lo cierto es que no me fío nada de los protectores intercalados en el circuito eléctrico de potencia porque o bien recortan la onda antes de tiempo y eso produce un sonido muy desagradable o actúan tarde, cuando los transistores de salida ya se han achicharrado. Si no hay posibilidad de ajustarlos mediante osciloscopio y generador BF prefiero eliminarlos y añadir un circuito de protección externo, como los detectores de nivel de continua en la línea del altavoz, que es la pieza más cara... 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Si , yo les pongo una carga fantasma de uno o dos Ohms menos que la menor nominal admitida y de paso un auricular + resistencia para escucharlo , les conecto generador a 1 Khz , osciloscopio y lámpara serie , y lo llevo hasta donde comenzaría a recortar , en ese punto modifico las resistencias (presets) hasta que comiencen a recortar. 

Las mido y las reemplazo por fijas y fin del episodio , en algunos casos-reparaciones pongo la protección con dos transistores o directamente dos tiristores , para que tengan que apagar y volver a encender  

Saludos !


----------



## moncada (Ene 10, 2014)

Esa es la manera correcta de ajustar y dejar todo listo para el trote, pero no siempre se dispone del instrumental necesario... Lo de usar tiristores como protección es un buena idea porque hace reflexionar un poco antes de encender de nuevo y volver a exprimir los equipos. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Aqui te dejo el que uso , es el de la derecha :

Ver el archivo adjunto 51280


Supongo que es desarrollo Philips Holanda ya que Fapesa era su subsidiaria 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/545903/ _ 

Saludos !


----------



## moncada (Ene 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS. Acabo de verlo y este amplificador de Fapesa tiene todo el aspecto de un clásico. Guardado queda. Por aquí entre finales de los 70 hasta casi acabar los 80 casas como Sales-kit (alimentación simple) o Carkit (alimentación dual) vendieron muchas etapas de 25 y 40w rms (en la práctica daban algo más) que iban muy bien. Usaban salida cuasi-complementaria con el 2N3055H de la RCA  (ahora muchos 3055 salen truchos como decís por ahí). En la versión de más potencia solían incorporar esas protecciones que tan poco me gustan... 

Saludos.


----------



## pascacio (Ene 11, 2014)

Puse el capacitor de 10nf, y sigue oscilando, ahora desconecto T5 y T6 y veo



Sigue oscilando, voi a tener qe cambiar los tip porqe seguro son re truchos


----------



## arielreduro (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola  gente yo tengo dos placas de esas a mi me andan joya pero desde hace unos años me disminuyo considerablemente la potencia  no se porque la fuente no es porque erroga los 36 + 36 v  total de salida unos 51+ 51v asi que si alguien me da una idea dde porque perdio potencia sera bien venido!!!! les agradezco


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2014)

arielreduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola  gente yo tengo dos placas de esas a mi me andan joya pero desde hace unos años *me disminuyo considerablemente la potencia*  no se porque la fuente no es porque erroga los 36 + 36 v  total de salida unos 51+ 51v asi que si alguien me da una idea dde porque perdio potencia sera bien venido!!!! les agradezco



¿ Como mediste la potencia ?
¿ Mediste la señal de entrada al amplificador ?
¿ Con que señal estas alimentando el amplificador ?

Revisa los capacitores de la fuente que no se hallan ido muy fuera de valor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2014)

yo miraria el cap de acople a la entrada. si esta viejo suele impactar en el nivel de salida.


----------



## arielreduro (Jun 4, 2014)

¿ Como mediste la potencia ? sinceramente a oido bajo un monton la potencia.

La señal de entrada si te referis entre el pre y la potencia lo probe con el pre y directo a la potencia sañal a amplificar es salida de auricular de la notebook.
Deje la electronica hace 30 años y la verdad no recuerdo casi nada de nada por eso pido ayuda gracias por responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> yo miraria el cap de acople a la entrada. si esta viejo suele impactar en el nivel de salida.



Sip, me ha ocurrido, pero degeneró en un Pasa-Altos 



			
				arielreduro dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Como mediste la potencia ? sinceramente a oido bajo un monton la potencia.
> 
> La señal de entrada si te referis entre el pre y la potencia lo probe con el pre y directo a la potencia sañal a amplificar es salida de auricular de la notebook.
> Deje la electronica hace 30 años y la verdad no recuerdo casi nada de nada por eso pido ayuda gracias por responder.



Mira en este *tema* como se hace para verificar el rizado de la fuente


----------



## electroampli (Jun 14, 2014)

buenas muchachos!! los saludo a todos porque somos amantes y aficionados a la electrónica que tantos dolores de cabeza y satisfacciones nos dio. tengo un problema con el rca de 130 w no doy con el talle. le cambie a una de las placas (stereo) que siempre me quema las resistencias d 100 Ω x 5 w. los transistores 31 y 32 por 41 y 42 que resisten mas corriente y los 3055 por mj 1515, que me puede estar jodiendo se supone que me tiene que estar bancando mejor?? porque me calientan las resistencias?mientras que de la otra placa no pasa nada,le puse el foco en serie en la alimentación y no se quema pero las resistencias se calientan. me podrían decir en que le estoy pifiando??o alguien me de algún consejo


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 17, 2015)

Sisi pandacba me confundi yo es un trafo 36 mas 36 unos 50volts rectificados voy a tratar de subir alguna foto lo tengo que desmontar de la caja primero.




pandacba dijo:


> Vos estas seguro que es este mismo circuito? porque el mimso siempre tuvo una fuente de +-50V, hay otras placas similares(de la cual deriva esta) pero su tensión de fuente era de +-42v y entregaban 70W sobre 8 ohms(RCA de 70W) con muy buena calidad de audio en toda la gama de su potencia
> 
> Revisa cuidadosamente el circuito, si tenes el esquema postealo, si tenes las placas fotografialas de ambos lados y subilas para que las cotejemos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2015)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ !!!!!!????? Eso lo postee hace 4 años y no estaba dirigido a ti. 
Mi no entender


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 18, 2015)

por favor  si me dan una mano agradecido el problema era que suena bajo las placas las compre armadas en su epoca andaba joya pero desde hace unos años se escucha mucho mas bajo y el sonido es como muy medio .


pandacba dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ !!!!!!????? Eso lo postee hace 4 años y no estaba dirigido a ti.
> Mi no entender


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2015)

Esas placas no son las de 130W como las que se desarrollan en el foro, tienen más parecido con las RCA de 70W, esas si se alimentaban a ±42Vdc.
Ese preset no lo lleva ninguna de las quemencione
Fotografialas por la parte inferior
Por lo poco que veo parece ser para ajustar la dif entre el par diferencial y obtener el 0V en el punto del parlante


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 18, 2015)

Porfa si no es molestia me explicas como se hace soy reprincipiante!!!



pandacba dijo:


> Esas placas no son las de 130W como las que se desarrollan en el foro, tienen más parecido con las RCA de 70W, esas si se alimentaban a ±42Vdc.
> Ese preset no lo lleva ninguna de las quemencione
> Fotografialas por la parte inferior
> Por lo poco que veo parece ser para ajustar la dif entre el par diferencial y obtener el 0V en el punto del parlante


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2015)

No te puedo explicar nada, si no tengo la vista por la parte inferior, dije se parecea a... lo cual no significa que sea igual.
No me has dicho la tensión de alimentación


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2015)

arielreduro dijo:


> Porfa si no es molestia me explicas como se hace soy reprincipiante!!!



Como se hace ¿ Que cosa ?

¿ Verificaste que sea necesario ajustar el valor de tensión continua a la salida ?


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 18, 2015)

creo es igual al de musikman aca te paso las fotos del lado inferior.



pandacba dijo:


> No te puedo explicar nada, si no tengo la vista por la parte inferior, dije se parecea a... lo cual no significa que sea igual.
> No me has dicho la tensión de alimentación







			
				arielreduro dijo:
			
		

> creo es igual al de musikman aca te paso las fotos del lado inferior.


L a tension de alimentacion es de 50 volts x rama fuente partida .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2015)

Los transistores de entrada que tipo son?
Las resistencias blancas con los extreos rojos son Ralco de fabricación nacional deberian ser de .33Ω 
Si mal no recuerdo decian R33, a esas medilas, se solian romper sin dejar huelllas.
Tenes un tester? a esas pones la escala en resistencia por 200
Deben ser 4 en total 2 para cada canal

En las primeras fotos del lado izquierdo de la segunda placa una R de100Ω(marron, negro, marron, dorado) al lado de un capacitor de policarbonato se la ve muy recalentada
Tu amplificador es una derivación de esto:


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2015)

Ante de iniciar el proceso de verificación necesitari lo siguiente, aparte de la pregunta anterior
Este equipo tiene un preamplificador? por lo que alcanzo a ver en las fotos parece que si.
Fotografialo por amobos lados para poder identificar de cual se trata, tu problema podria estar all y no en el amplificador


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 20, 2015)

Te cuento los que se ven son 2 bc 557b si es ralco de .33 y solo tiene una por amplificador o placa la medi en 200 como me dijiste y con mi tester dio 1.4 le desolde una punta para medirla y tengo 2 solas, una por amplificador. con respecto al pre es el del amplificador grundig sv 7001 pero la potencia la probe aparte si en pre y anda baja igual.La resisrtencia que se ve  recaentada es por una resistencia que tiene por debajo que era de creo un watt y cuando la cambie por recalentar le puse una igual pero de medio y se mi incinero el punto es que la otra placa esta perfecta i anda baja igual .


pandacba dijo:


> Los transistores de entrada que tipo son?
> Las resistencias blancas con los extreos rojos son Ralco de fabricación nacional deberian ser  de .33Ω
> Si mal no recuerdo decian R33, a esas medilas, se solian romper sin dejar huelllas.
> Tenes un tester? a esas pones la escala en resistencia por 200
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2015)

Es algo rara esa placa, poseo prácticamente todos los esquemas de esa marca, y todos llevan dor resistencias, por lo que se ve me da la sesación que lleva una bobina en ves de la R en la placa?
Confirmame de donde hacia donde va.... porqu alli cerquita veo la otra que va en paralelo con una R de 22 ohms
Poniendo la escala en 200 y uniendo las puntas que dicel el display???

Para empezar a medir tenes que hacer lo siguiente
Poner la entrada de señal en coto (puede ser soldando un trozo de termial )
Medir con el tester en voltaje continuo escala por 200 primero, entre masa y el punto de sálida al parlane y anotar el valor deberria ser 0V o unos pocos mV


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 20, 2015)

Me mide lo mismo 1.4 1.5 varia en esos dos valores la medicion en las puntas de la bobina y va desde estamos hablando siempre de la bobina mas grande las que son solo espiras una punta es salida de parlnte la otra punta se junta con las otras 2 creo que son bobinas ehcas sobre resistencias y si esta en paralelo con la de 22ohm que las medi sobre la placa y me da 1.4o1.5 varia en esos dos valores, puse en corto la entrada uniendolos con un cable y medi entre masa y salida de parlante y me da 0 volts





pandacba dijo:


> Es algo rara esa placa, poseo prácticamente todos los esquemas de esa marca, y todos llevan dor resistencias, por lo que se ve me da la sesación que lleva una bobina en ves de la R en la placa?
> Confirmame de donde hacia donde va.... porqu alli cerquita veo la otra que va en paralelo con una R de 22 ohms Poniendo la escala en 200 y uniendo las puntas que dicel el display???
> 
> Para empezar a medir tenes que hacer lo siguiente
> ...


----------



## mauriciodj (Sep 30, 2017)

hola, saludos a toda la gente del foro, siempre los leo y aprendo mucho de ustedes. Cuento mi experiencia con estos amplificadores y una duda que siempre he tenido respecto al mismo. 
Tengo cuatro etapas de estas andando, dos son modul technics mt-130 (para formar un ampli estereo) que las compré armadas y solo les fabriqué el trafo y una placa con el correspondiente rectificador y filtro. éstas vinieron con transistores de salida marca st y han andado muy bien. También tengo dos etapas (también para hacer un amplificador estéreo) que las armé yo sobre pcb´s marca aries, con estas tuve problemas al principio porque compré transistores 2n3055 marca toshiba y resultaron ser truchos, volaron inmediatamente al conectarlas a la alimentación, pero luego compré unos 2n3055 marca motorola que funcionaron bien y hasta el día de hoy funcionan sin problemas.
soy dj y a ambos amplificadores los he usado y los sigo usando casi todos los fines de semana ya hace varios años y nunca he tenido problemas, generalmente los uso para mover los drivers (d220ti son los que tengo) mediante un crossover activo y también a veces los uso para mover unas cajas de 15"+driver (con crossover interno pasivo), en ambos casos me dan buenos resultados.
Ahora bien, los 2n3055 según el datasheet soportan entre colector y emisor una tensión de 60v máximo, aquí viene mi duda, cuando el amplificador está funcionando a maxima potencia cerca del clip, en el pico del semiciclo positivo de la señal, el transistor de potencia de arriba (conectado a +vcc) conduce prácticamente a pleno, es decir, en él cae muy poca tensión y en la salida a parlante hay un voltaje cercano a +Vcc, en este punto, en el transistor inferior (que no está conduciendo) caen casi la totalidad del voltaje de la fuente??? sacando las caídas en las resistencias de .33 y en el transistor superior, me parece que la tensión que debe soportar el transistor en ese momento es mucho mayor a los 60v indicados por el datasheet. lo mismo ocurriría con el transistor superior durante el semiciclo negativo de la señal de audio. No sé si lo que digo es correcto pero me parece que para trabajar con 50v+50v los 2n3055 están muy al limite como dice Cacho, casi pasados de tensión en el momento que indico si no me equivoco. Me parece que sería mejor colocarle transistores de potencia que soporten mayor Vce. Me gustaría que alguien me diga si estoy equivocado, igualmente me desconcierta porque que los que tengo llevan años funcionando sin problemas, será quizás que los transistores soportan tensiones mayores a las especificadas?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2017)

No leiste el tema , ya que está explicado.


----------

